# Platinum Package



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Now that HD for life is free is here. I was wondering how many people are keeping or adding the Platinum Package? 
I was one of the HD+Platinum people, so the HD for free didn't save me money, and Platinum is now a seperate item instead of a combo. For us, Dish has added enough to Platinum that we will be keeping it.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

It's WELL worth the extra $10 for my daughter and I. My wife, on the other hand, watches a lot of KBS World (an SD Korean Channel) which is free for the asking (has nothing to do with Platinum). I was HD+Platinum before HD For Life.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We'll be keeping it for now mostly because of the Epix addition.


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

phrelin said:


> We'll be keeping it for now mostly because of the Epix addition.


Same here but that channel bug (logo) is really starting to bug me! At least you can see through the HDNetM logo during moderately lit scenes. And thank-you Cinemax for not having one. Just work on that OAR thing!


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

keeping it
I was HD+Platinum before HD For Life.


----------



## surfdude85 (Jul 26, 2008)

Star Trek in HD!!! I'm already loving epix, and so platinum stays with me. It's worth the 10 bucks extra(so far).


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

phrelin said:


> We'll be keeping it for now mostly because of the Epix addition.


Same here. Love the Epix programming choices so far.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

It should be obvious how I voted.  (_Keeping Platinum, was a HD+Platinum before HD for life_)

(Since I was the OP here last year: Free Platinum HD? )


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

l8er said:


> It should be obvious how I voted.  (_Keeping Platinum, was a HD+Platinum before HD for life_)
> 
> (Since I was the OP here last year: Free Platinum HD? )


That was one of the better cost saving threads in the past couple of years too. Who would have thought that by doing that, we would also recieve HD free for Life, automaticly too? :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

l8er said:


> It should be obvious how I voted.  (_Keeping Platinum, was a HD+Platinum before HD for life_)
> 
> (Since I was the OP here last year: Free Platinum HD? )


Your thread was an example of the benefits of being part of this Forum. It saved me $90+ this past year. And, of course, it got me the automatic Free HD for Life enrollment.

I didn't thank you for starting that thread, so let me do so now. Thank you!


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

phrelin said:


> ... Thank you!


Thanks, I try to help when I can.


----------



## Young C (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm thinking about dropping Gold and Platinum.
My new job pays several dollars less per hour than my previous job. I need to make some cuts someplace. I think dropping cost on a corporation that's literally ripping me off is a good start.
(I'm paying for Gold HD and Platinum HD, both at $10/each.)


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I am also keeping it (was HD+Platinum).


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Absolute customer keeping it. I assume Absolute "gets it for life"?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Young C said:


> I'm thinking about dropping Gold and Platinum.
> My new job pays several dollars less per hour than my previous job. I need to make some cuts someplace. I think dropping cost on a corporation that's literally ripping me off is a good start.
> (I'm paying for Gold HD and Platinum HD, both at $10/each.)


If you had Platinum and HD, your HD is now free. check the website as you are grandfathered in. You can drop Platinum for the extra $10 off, but you should be saving $10 already.

https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/hdoffer/prepHDOffer.do


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Your thread was an example of the benefits of being part of this Forum. _It saved me $90+ this past year. And, of course, it got me the automatic Free HD for Life enrollment._
> 
> I didn't thank you for starting that thread, so let me do so now. Thank you!


Same here! 
I am keeping it mostly because of the Epix additions and also the Monthly premiere movies on hdnetmovies.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> We'll be keeping it for now mostly because of the Epix addition.


+1 for HD MOVIES, RETROPLEXHD, INDIEPLEXHD.


----------



## Jared (Jun 12, 2010)

Paul Secic said:


> +1 for HD MOVIES, RETROPLEXHD, INDIEPLEXHD.


Retroplex is one of my favorite channels.

The free HD for life is great and now I'm putting the saved money toward the Platinum package.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

ill be keeping platinum for epix and hdnet. gotta have my smallville!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Worth $10.


----------

